#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  A list of Projects to practice a Programming language

## harshanas

Hey,

One of the best ways to be an expert in a specific programming language is by doing projects. So here is a list of Projects you can try to develop your expertise.

*Click Here*

----------


## Shana

> Hey,
> 
> One of the best ways to be an expert in a specific programming language is by doing projects. So here is a list of Projects you can try to develop your expertise.
> 
> *Click Here*


Excellent source harshanas! Actually GitHub doesn't require an intro. But it's still a fancy word to many.
Before I entered university, even I didn't know what this GitHub was. And then, I got to know how much of a buzz word it was.
Only if some awareness sessions are held for the schools students regarding this, we'd be encountering a lot more contributors around the nation.

----------


## Assassin

> Excellent source harshanas! Actually GitHub doesn't require an intro. But it's still a fancy word to many.
> Before I entered university, even I didn't know what this GitHub was. And then, I got to know how much of a buzz word it was.
> Only if some awareness sessions are held for the schools students regarding this, we'd be encountering a lot more contributors around the nation.


That's True, Sadness is still some University students also doesn't know about Github.  :Frown:

----------


## Shana

> That's True, Sadness is still some University students also doesn't know about Github.


Harsh reality. But mostly, all the undergrads around Colombo are well-knowledged on GitHub. All those who are ignorant are because of they are not being exposed to the Industry often.
They are kept inside their compound and raised as exam-oriented.
It would be better if we have a blog series regarding GitHub.
Hope the companies would concentrate more on such areas.

----------

